# Profilbild Ändern



## TheMoon (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

 

Kann mein Profilbild Ändern, kann zwar Grafik Hochladen wird aber nicht angezeigt ?

 

Muss das Bild eine bestimmte Größe haben (Grafik ist jpg)


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2015)

Da gibt es offenbar gerade ein Zugriffsproblem. 

Ich prüfe das.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2015)

Geht wieder.


----------



## TheMoon (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

 

Funktioniert nicht ?

 

Suche Foto aus Datei - dann ladet es hoch - aber wird nicht angezeigt ?

 

Muss das Bild eine bestimmte Größe haben ?


----------



## Spielecastle (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

 

hast du vielleicht Firefox - Addons, die Scripte blockieren?


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2015)

TheMoon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die Mindestangaben stehen im Formular, wenn man es über/unterschreitet gibt es eine Ausgabe dazu. 
Es gab einen Zugriffsfehler, der Uploads verhinderte, der wurde aber heute Nachmittag vor meiner Meldung behoben. 

Darum konnte ich auch erfolgreich auf das Fry-Bild ändern. Mh.


----------

